
Show HN: Newsletter for software engineers who are looking for other engineers - rememberlenny
http://atriangle.github.io
======
rememberlenny
Two Decembers ago, I slapped together a Github pages site and put a Mailchimp
signup form with a brief thought: "Why isn't there a place to showcase
software projects to be shown to developers". Over 300 people signed up and
then I didn't know what to do.

I was looking for a way for people to share their low-fidelity ideas without
any intention of being more than just a project. Whether you have a side-
project you want to be a future business, a project that you are hoping will
help pay for itself, or just a weekend hack that you want to share and bounce
off other people - I wanted to provide a place where the idea can be shared
and validated.

I wanted to collect any cool projects that were being talked about at meetups,
shared internally at companies, or being worked on and experimented with small
groups. I wanted people to have a place where they could validate their ideas
without any judgement or expectation for profitability.

The idea was simple, I send out an email every two weeks and ask for people to
submit their cool ideas. I expected people would respond with a summary of
their project and a way where people could learn more about it. I would
summarize the responses each week and send it in the call for cool ideas.

Last time, I didnt have enough responses/time to put this email together. I
recently built something that will help simplify this process and want to give
it another shot.

------
rememberlenny
You can submit a project here:
[https://github.com/atriangle/Projects](https://github.com/atriangle/Projects)

